# New Rucks???



## Wright (24 Jul 2007)

any word on the new rucksacks, i prefer the 85 style, but these new ones that are in contract/definition...look sick and even more comfortable as the small packs....

lookie here
http://www.army.dnd.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/2/273_e.asp


----------



## Bomber (24 Jul 2007)

Been replied to abunch of times, but they are coming, very soon.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Jul 2007)

We have an 85 style?


----------



## Dissident (24 Jul 2007)

You didn't know? It replaced the 67 pattern ruck.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Jul 2007)

Wow... totally missed that one in the O group!


----------



## KevinB (24 Jul 2007)

51 pattern, 64 pattern, 82 pattern.

 I had a wonderful 51 pattern set when I first joined the reserves...


----------



## armyvern (24 Jul 2007)

Wright:

Just type "CTS Rucksack" into your little search window on the toolbar ...

Many comments in many threads ...

Vern


----------



## Kiwi99 (24 Jul 2007)

I wouldn't say the small packpack is comfortable at all.  Great around garrison, but crap to wear on ops.  With the flak and tac on, the straps just slide off, if you can even get them on.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Jul 2007)

Kiwi... that what you got the waist belt for... As I always say... "Let it hang."


 ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Jul 2007)

The issue, and to who, will be announced. Go to the CTS site for info. The rest of this is going around the drain. Usual caveats.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

